# how come there aren't alot of force feeding stories???



## frostxwatcher (Jan 17, 2013)

I was just checking out all the stories and I noticed there aren't alot of forcefeeding I mostly see bhm and well I don't swing that was I was wondering why this was, I know its proably not many people's cup of tea but, its just befuddling of how little there is if there is like somthing I can do to help I mean I wrote a few but they aren't very good I am hoping other people join and write some force feed, kidnap or domination stories, thanks for the time and good day -frost


----------



## fatlilboy (Jan 19, 2013)

You really need to look, but they are out there. I'm into the same as you, except I am turned on by force feeding/kidnap stories no matter who it happens to as long as they are human. They ARE few and far between, but VERY prevalent in the gay community, which I am not a part of, but I read their stuff. I love bellybuilders.com especially. Just copy and paste and change the feedee to a girl and you're set. Happy wanking.


----------



## zxc098 (Jan 19, 2013)

working on one at the moment but will take a while to be ready.

I agree with you that some genres are very content slim these days. Need to look to the older stories for the good stuff.

These days I find most of the stories written are more about romance and acceptance blah blah blah.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xtm4f8_123_lifestyle#.UPs-DScQa6I

im trying to write something along this line with these characters, just got to flesh it out a bit 

The plot outline will be something like this:

Girl tries to trick her boyfriend into thinking she is pregnant so as to get special treatment and such.

Her best friend helps her achieve the look by stuffing her silly/force-feeding her over time.

Naturally the friend gets a little carried away and the results are more then what was intended!

I have started some of it but most likely wont be finished for a good month or so, working on something else at the moment.


----------



## home (Jan 24, 2013)

You might just want to try The Dimensions Library on the site without the forums. They have all sorts of stories there. But if you decide to copy and put one up here in the forums. I suggest you get the author's permission first. Or ask the author to do it him or herself. Other than that, you might just find a lot of enjoyable stories and fiction like you are looking for in the site that doesn't have the forums.


----------



## BTB (Feb 8, 2013)

sorry but i do think with the concurrence of pages like Deviantart and fantasyfeeder, those stories migrated in those corners.


----------



## Ravens-son (Feb 8, 2013)

BTB said:


> sorry but i do think with the concurrence of pages like Deviantart and fantasyfeeder, those stories migrated in those corners.



That's pretty much it. The forums here have become the haven more for character-based romance stories. Even with the special sections for extreme weight gain or stuff like immobility and forced-feeding there doesn't seem to be many people who want to put that stuff here. I myself post all my stories (which all end up XWG) on dA, because I expect I'll find a more receptive audience there.


----------



## Tad (Feb 8, 2013)

There was a period where the contents of the library and the contents of the rest of the site were of very different nature, on average. Which was OK if the people in the library stayed in the library and the people on the rest of the board stayed out of the library....but inevitably people from the rest of the board came to the library and were pretty shocked and appalled.

After all, if you are a bbw, for example, without any kinks in the lines of gaining/feeding, and you have been struggling to accept yourself as beautiful, and to believe that some guys might be attracted to you at your size.....then you come to read the stories, thinking "Wow, stories, great, let's read what these FA really dream of!" and you hit a wall of extreme weight gain, immobility, forced feeding, humiliation, etc.....it isn't good.

There was a lot of discussion around this, after which I think a lot of authors of the more extreme types of stories decided that this wasn't the best forum for their stories.

Just my view on the history of it.


----------



## runningsoft (Feb 8, 2013)

I agree with TAD's above comments. 

I think the best thing for you do to is to read the headlines of the stories which try to encapsulate the contents of their stories (weight gain, lesbian, BBW, etc.)

If that fails, you might be inspired to write your very own story. Good luck!


----------



## Britt Reid (Feb 8, 2013)

Tad in his usual erudite mode has encapsulated the story very well The Dimension's library was intended to be a haven for neraly all weight related fiction (not just weight gain) sub-genres. But there are four cavaets: 

1) stories which are patently abusive, criminal or pornographic are precluded
2) stories which are not primarily WR (popping, vore, sadomachism) aren't accepted
3) stories withoit a WR connection are excluded
4) stories with underage characters aren't allowed​
In addition we discourage excessive profane and/or graphic language. Even though we're in theory an adult site we know that substantial numbers of our readers are teens. By maintaining standards both here and in the main forums we are able to avoid being banned by certain screening programs.


----------



## BBWkittenRawr (Mar 10, 2013)

I actually just wrote one.. my very first story.  I submitted it but just waiting for confirmation.. it's about a girl who gets kidnapped then she is force fed... It's not very good, but hope it still is pretty satisfactory  Hope you enjoy it! 

Cheers,
BBWkittenRawr~ :3


----------



## Britt Reid (Mar 10, 2013)

Just an FYI reminder - story submissions are supposed to be submitted first to the Recent Additions forum (not this forum or anywhere else!). If you had not mentoned your having posted a new story in this thread I wouldn't have gone hunting for it! Who knows when it might have been noted (we're very short on editors at the moment).

Your story has now been edited and moved to Recent Additions.

Another point of interest: the sticky at the top of the Recent Additions forum contains both editorial guidelines and a formatting style sheet for nascent authors. All contributors are encouraged to read this material because it helps everyone.

BR


----------



## BBWkittenRawr (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh okay, Thank you so much for that!  Really appreciate it  Sorry, got lost through the forums.. aha


----------

